# Summer living



## Ellwood970 (Jun 22, 2020)

Who else gets in a summer funk, especially with this pandemic, there are plenty of places to go and be safe, but no desire to go out, yet restless from being home.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2020)

Not me. There are plenty of places to go while practicing social distancing.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 22, 2020)

It's a hard call.....i live outside other than winter months....there are lots of places we can go, to enjoy the season, we just have to stop and think first, concerning our safety.....i know by the time we do that thinking process, our desire may have disappeared some.....lets do try to make efforts, and be out there in the great outdoors.....safely.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 23, 2020)

Yesterday, I rode "Jazzy" (my mobility chair) around a couple of blocks and through the park. I took pictures of the flowers and things I saw in the park so I could share them on my FB page. There were people on the streets and in the park on benches. Some eating lunch while reading in the park. For me, I feel being out in the fresh air and sunlight is essential for my immune system. I have always had to get outside. When I can't is when I might get in a funk, regardless of the season.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 23, 2020)

I get a mild case of S.A.D. in winter but not in summer. I can't wait to go by the ocean. I see the light at the end of the tunnel now so I'm feeling hopeful. I told my son in the meantime, he needs to come and take me to somebody's park. We have a few in the area. I'll be looking forward to being able to take the relatively short train ride to the waterfront park again.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 23, 2020)

I walk outside every day. I also am thankful that I have a nice backyard to sit in. I have started to go to a few stores but I am not out as much as I would like to be.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

I have to go out at least once every day.  Usually, I go for a walk alone, occasionally I meet a friend and we walk or sit on a bench and talk for a while.  That pretty much satisfies my need for people.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

Winter funk, yes, summer funk, not a chance.

The only thing these days that somewhat hinders me from enjoying even more outdoor time, is age. I can't go like I once used to... energy, stamina, etc, just isn't there like it used to be when I was younger, still, from spring until fall I can't get enough of going outside to garden and relax.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 11, 2020)

Here's what we do...raise big ferns...lol.  Nothing like the back porch or deck with nature surrounding to lighten  spirits.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2020)

During the summer months I just exist. I hate the heat and humidity,add that to having to wear a mask makes it even worse. 
We have AC but it really doesn't do much for the humidity when I do my housework.
Spring and fall are my favorite seasons. 
In the spring I get my garden going, mulch it well so all I really have to do during the summer is water when needed,stake and tie up a few plants  and hopefully harvest my veggies and enjoy my flowers which I do in the evening.
I hate the routine work of weeding around the beds and trees.  
Restaurants are open here but only for outside dining. The last thing I want to do is sit at a make shift table and chair on the hot sidewalk in front of a restaurant with grumpy waiters and waitresses dripping sweat all over my food.  
I'd rather stay home and drip in my own plate ,at least I know it's mine.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 11, 2020)

I do not like summer when it heats up either. Usually July and August are the worst. I still try to get outside a bit daily if not too bad. I could use my rolling walker but in the heat, Jazzy (mobility chair) keeps me moving. I have been keeping my blinds down in the afternoon and the ac on cold. Tomorrow I will be spending the day at Sonny's house (BF) in the country. Cooler there and he has 3 air conditioners going at all times. He will be doing the cooking so I can just chill out. I find people don't understand when the heat bothers you so much you will turn down invitations to things because you don't want to leave home and sweat. But I do anyway (turn them down).


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 11, 2020)

I am recently retired and have never been married. I have lived alone all my life other than having dogs. During this pandemic though I have been fine though utilizing my time watching movies and tv shows. I also have the luxury of having a backyard pool so that helps.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

I had been staying inside all the time since March and only taking my dog out for short walks and living in fear. So today for the first time since I got another car I went out grocery shopping and I felt so free and I felt really good even if I did have a mask on.



I think it takes Little Steps and a lot of thinking to go out again and do the things that we enjoy.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2020)

Glad you have some freedom now with your new car @Ruthanne.

I stay home a lot,  but definitely not  living in fear  ....     I go outside  and talk to people daily on my dog walks.  I enjoy the outdoors and talking with others as always.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Glad you have some freedom now with your new car @Ruthanne.
> 
> I stay home a lot,  but definitely not  living in fear  ....     I go outside  and talk to people daily on my dog walks.  I enjoy the outdoors and talking with others as always.


I'm not living in fear anymore either.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Here's what we do...raise big ferns...lol.  Nothing like the back porch or deck with nature surrounding to lighten  spirits.
> 
> View attachment 113192


These are gorgeous! I love ferns but killed the one I had, like I do with all other plants! I bought a pretty realistic looking fake one but someone stole it off my patio.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 11, 2020)

We hate the heat and humidity too (which is why we moved to Maine) but even in Maine, summer hits us too.  We have A/C in the living room and a fan in the bedroom window.  I try to save my Christmas gift books to read when its too miserable to do much else.  We've been out in the yard and garden on cooler days.  We had plans to do several day excursions this year but... are staying home and staying healthy.  Looking forward to fall now


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 11, 2020)

I continue to take my 2-3 daily walks/day{weather permitting}  wearing my mask and social distancing.The heat wave we just experienced this past wk did curtail my walking routine.My 1st walk of the day is early in morning when  the temps are cool,mid morning when its not too hot.I don't like to stay inside not matter what the season is
Two friends Mary,Thora who live in same apt building started in April offering to take me on weekly 'road trips'.They both have known me for many yrs,know I don't drive.I've offered to pay for gas,they said'No' just enjoy my friendship/company.Mary&I have gone to these stores over the  past couple of months Walgreens,Target,local grocery store,Price Rite,$ store.Two weeks ago we went to Kohl's which was wonderful
Thora&I usually go every Fri morning to bigger local grocery store,TOPS,since we both like the store


----------



## jujube (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm really depressed about having to stay home this summer.  It's too hot and I miss the mountains.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2020)

Too freakin' hot here to do much of anything, even if there was anything open to go and do anything safely.


----------



## J-Kat (Jul 13, 2020)

I've always been more of a homebody so needing to stay home is fine with me.  I have two dogs for company, several options for streaming movies, etc., my computer and Kindle.  I do go to the grocery store as needed. It's really hot here but it's the mosquitoes rather than the heat that is keeping indoors.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 13, 2020)

No summer funk ever, though I am not heat tolerant when working outdoors - but I'm getting better.  My friend gave me a kiddy pool and her old Roku and Echo Dot - I feel like a rich person now and decided to have a stay-cation in my back yard.  Daily dips in the pool with a cheap paperback book, sixties music, and a movie or tv show that I can't see on Netflix when I dry off.  The neighbor's dog is on a lead that's long enough to reach into my yard, so we get to spend quality time together, too.  Life is good!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I get a mild case of S.A.D. in winter but not in summer. I can't wait to go by the ocean. I see the light at the end of the tunnel now so I'm feeling hopeful. I told my son in the meantime, he needs to come and take me to somebody's park. We have a few in the area. I'll be looking forward to being able to take the relatively short train ride to the waterfront park again.


I get that every winter too. It sucks. 
Anyway I hope you get to go to the waterfront park. Being in and around water is so soothing. I highly suggest to anyone to go on a picnic and sit with nature for as long as you can. Pick a lake, pond, river, waterfall and take some great food and cold beverages. You’ll have a great time.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 14, 2020)

I wish we could get outside now, but the temps are in triple digits and it's like sitting in a blast furnace. I walk the dogs before eight. This morning I wore a lightweight special cooling towel (wet) around my neck. It helped.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 14, 2020)

If I had a backyard, or a balcony, like I used to, I would be very happy.  As it is, if I don't feel like walking but just want to be outside I take a beach chair and sit on the sidewalk.  I'm very sociable and talk with my neighbors.  I would rather have a backyard or a balcony, so for those of you who do, consider yourselves blessed.


----------



## Autumn72 (Aug 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I get a mild case of S.A.D. in winter but not in summer. I can't wait to go by the ocean. I see the light at the end of the tunnel now so I'm feeling hopeful. I told my son in the meantime, he needs to come and take me to somebody's park. We have a few in the area. I'll be looking forward to being able to take the relatively short train ride to the waterfront park again.


I thought no one is to go to the besches


----------



## Autumn72 (Aug 23, 2020)

How to take train to beach


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Here's what we do...raise big ferns...lol.  Nothing like the back porch or deck with nature surrounding to lighten  spirits.
> 
> View attachment 113192


Look at all those big huge windows. You must get loads of sunlight . How wonderfully healing that must be. Love those big ferns. Beautiful!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> I thought no one is to go to the besches


My timeshare is  located right at the ocean. I can sit on the balcony and watch the boats go by or enjoy the view of the Atlantic ocean from inside the suite.  I like to walk the boardwalk, a good part of which is not located in the busy casino, amusements, beach area. N.J beaches are open but it's moot for me. I'm not one to go lay out on the beach.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 23, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Look at all those big huge windows. You must get loads of sunlight . How wonderfully healing that must be. Love those big ferns. Beautiful!


Thank you Keesha.  Yes, hubby built this big old joint in 85' and we love it. Have acreage and lots and lots of big windows.  Personally, don't think there's anything
much better than enjoying your home and nature's wonders.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 23, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Thank you Keesha.  Yes, hubby built this big old joint in 85' and we love it. Have acreage and lots and lots of big windows.  Personally, don't think there's anything
> much better than enjoying your home and nature's wonders.


Wow! Your husband sure is talented and yes I agree with you that there is nothing better than enjoying your home and natural surroundings. My husband didn’t build ours but we did pick out our own forested lot and had our house custom built almost 25 years ago.


----------

